# 3 Bays GSA



## chrisd (Mar 9, 2013)

I received my ipad version of the 3Bays GSA at 9am this morning and was at the range by 10.15!

I had already downloaded the app, paired the two devices which was a doddle even for an old fool like me. When I got to the range the Pro had half hour before a lesson so we decided to check it with his Trackman equivalent . Set up in seconds we were ready to go. I had a really stiff back which stopped me playing in the week so he hit while I did the stats checking.

He confirmed that the visual display showed the correct swing path to how he hit on several shots, the swing speed were pretty close on both devices and the only thing with a difference was the distance hit, but we decided that his machine measures spin rates and that may have accounted for  differences. The 3Bays showed up pretty well on swing path and whether the face was open, square or closed at impact. His several Â£ machine gave measurements of face angles and path where the 3bays only says, say "OPEN SQUARE CLOSED" so if you are .1 open you know that you are open but not by how much, but you do see the ball flight and the pictorial view.

A useful feature is the on the picture of the swing, from side and front it shows your swing mph as it runs, so, if you swing hard from the top and slow through impact, it should tell you.if you do, say, 20 swings with a club it will show a graph of various data such as tempo, distance hit etc. it's easy to flip through your recorded swings with a swipe of the finger on the picture display.

I hit loads of shots too when my back had eased. We put some daft swings on the club and it picked up outrageous in to outs and other bad faults quite easily. You can show the current swing over a previous "best swing" to see if your swing paths stay on track.

If you can afford one without starving the kids for a month or are a gadget freak i would thoroughly recommend it.  I am very impressed with its accuracy, ease of use and feel that it will help my swing and the 
Pro has asked me to get one for him so that when he's giving a lesson off the grass rather than the teaching bay, he can check what going on.

There are plenty of utube videos out there, I especially recommend checking out mark Crossfields one where he evaluates it against Trackman.


----------



## SammmeBee (Mar 9, 2013)

What is it?


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 10, 2013)

SammmeBee said:



			What is it?
		
Click to expand...

It's a swing analyser, just plugs into the end of a club then send results to your phone/tablet...

It's a good bit of kit, my review is here http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?48441-The-3BaysGSA-Golf-Swing-Analyzer-(iOS-Version)


----------



## WideEyedFox (Mar 23, 2013)

I caved in.  I said I wouldn't buy one, but after selling a load of bike bits I had some "spare" cash burning a hole.

I'm very impressed with the technology side of it.  It's easy to set up, & when in use is easy to forget its there.  Once you've connected up, started the (free) app & chosen your club you can pretty much start swinging away.  There are options in the app to set shaft lengths, imperial or metric measurements, and export your screen shots to the usual social network sites.

A small grey arrow on the sensor aligns it with the club head.  Luckily my Ping grips have a central line towards the top making this easy.
After a few swings with my 8 iron, Wedge and 56 I got some stats which actually reminded me of something I was forgetting from my lessons, which is where the 3Bays comes in very handy.

Club head speed, ball speed, carry distance and tempo are all covered (see screen shot).  During my practice I popped my Bushnell Tour V2 on the flag to see it was 104 yards away.  The 3Bays had my PW carry at 105 yards with the shots landing on the green.

The swing path from back (looking towards the target) and head on (looking towards the golfer) help to see what you're doing, and helped me see my follow through is a lot "smaller" than my back swing.  If you set one of your swings as your best the app will overlay the path in a different colour with your other recorded swing paths for playback in real time, 1/4 or 1/8 time.

This is no trackman, optishot or expensive golf simulator.  At sub Â£200 it would be unfair to slate it completely for any shortcomings comparing it to those.
What it does well is give you an idea of what "Good" looks like for you.  If you are working on a particular area of your swing, especially with an instructor you could save a "Best" swing and use it as your reference point during practice to compare paths, tempo, ball impact etc.
All of the stats are only any use if you have a target for them.  The 3Bays is an "aid" not a swing fixer.  A digital snapshot or check list to work alongside your existing training or practice routine.  This will not replace lessons, but could be used to aid them.

My only niggles are:
1. The "spike" that goes in to the top of the club grip is plastic and feels like it could easily snap.  As its part of the body, it's not replaceable from what I can see.
2. It does not fit all my clubs.  I was hoping to test my driver but I'll have to fettle the grip to make the 3Bays sensor fit without snapping it.
3. Face Angle and Swing Path are one of only 3 options (Open/Square/Closed).  There are no degrees, or even a scale (mobile phone signal bars for example) to tell you how much "Outside" you were.  It's "outside" from 0.1 degree to 90 degrees.
4. No multiple Profiles in the App.  I'd like to be able to set up (say) 3 users so I could use it with my kids.  Set their height, club shaft lengths etc., and even compare 1 persons swing to another.  I've set it up on their iPod touch and it works fine (needs Bluetooth).
5. Putting is not supported.  That's a different sensor & app, at more cost.

None of these niggles are serious issues.  Some could be fixed with software updates and some are the result of its price bracket.

Overall I'm impressed with it.  It does what it says, is unobtrusive during use and could prove a handy gadget during practice for getting consistency.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 23, 2013)

Having used mine for a couple of weeks I agree with everything you've written. The one thing I would like is that you could file swings under different users names. I have corrected some faults with it eg I ha a tendency to cup the wrong wrist at the top and when I corrected it the swing paths up and down came much more into a one plane swing path and I hit the ball much sweeter. 

I used mine at the range on Wed this week in conjunction with my ipad video app and that's where it helps best as you can see the stats and the swing.


----------

